# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Shrek le Troisieme] Qu'en pensez vous?

## parp1

voila Hier soir j'ai t voire shrek III.

Le point fort de la serie : Des anachronismes trop puissant. Je me rappellerai toujour le trompettiste jouer la musique de HAWAI police Detat et entendre le messager dire " Il suffit REGIS" en lui donnant un coup de rouleau a messsage sur le crane.(dans shrek II.)

Je parle de shrek II pour viter le spoil. C'est juste pour vous montrer quelle genre d'humour vous pourrez rencontrer.

Deuxieme point fort: L'humour pour tous, les enfants rient au clats pendant ce film, les adultes aussi.

Une des choses bien faite du cot humours c'est qu'il y a des choses comprhensive par un certain public (je parle niveau age).


Je ne sais pas si il y a un quatrime de prvu, mais j'ai trouv qu'il y avait beaucoup d'amorces pour une suite.

Tant qu'il feront des suites de qualits comme celle la, je serais prsent.

Point faible: Manque de prcision entre Shrek II et Shrek III ce qu'il fait que nous ne savons pas trop comment nous sommes arriv ici.

Deuxieme point faible: la dure. 1H33 je crois. C'est assez court, surtout pour un film qui est cens tre vu en famille. Au prix de l'entre...

A vous les studios....

----------


## Maxoo

Moi je l'ai trouv pas mal, un peu court mais pas mal :

par contre j'ai bien vu le rapport entre II et III.
Si tu veux en parles ici en "blanc" pour viter le spoil

++

----------


## Kerod

J'avoue il est pas mal ce Shrek.

Par contre pour ce qui est de la connexion entre le 2 et 3, je pense qu'il a t ralis dans ce sens pour ceux qui ont vu le 2. Donc ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu devraient le faire avant.

Sur canal+, il y avait un reportage dessus pour sa sortie et ils ont bien dit que Shrek 3 commence l o s'tait arrt Shrek 2.

----------


## ggnore

Je l'ai trouv bien mais pas top. 
Mieux que le 2me, moins bien que le 1er.
Il me semble avoir entendu que Shrek 4 et 5 taient prvus.

----------


## Kerod

C'est aussi ce que j'ai entendu ce midi sur Canal+ et mme que le 4 est dj en cours  ::roll::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je l'ai trouv bien mais beaucoup trop court pour tout ce qui a t mis dedans.
Les scnes s'enchainent beaucoup trop vite  mon sens et beaucoup de choses auraient mrit d'tre dvelopp.

Enfin une bonne poilade quand mme ::king::

----------


## granquet

moi je trouve que c'est limite gonflant ces films qui vous font la morale pendant 1h30  ::roll::  (et oui, je l'ai vu)

----------


## parp1

> par contre j'ai bien vu le rapport entre II et III.


Oui moi aussi j'ai vu le 2 (a sa sortie au cin et jamais depuis), mais il y a des choses qui font que je ne comprends pas comment certain personnages se retrouve la. Comme :

Le fait que Shrek est la rgence du royaume. (je ne me rappel pas que le roi tant mourant a la fin du deux, faible car il a t de nouveau transform)

Le travesti qui est avec blanche neige, cendrillon, et la belle au bois dormant, avec la mre de fiona en cellule, il me semblait qu'il tait mauvais.. me rappel plus ce qui lui arrive dans le II.


C'est deux trois petit trucs que j'ai omis. JE vais regarder le II ces prochain jours.Afin de recomprendre. Mais sinon j'ai ador.

Je tiens a soulign encore son principal point Faible... sa dure. Ca fait cher, pour un film familiale. Mais mon voisin de derriere (tres jeune) dormait donc c'est peut etre pour eviter ce phnomen...

----------


## Higestromm

Bah moi je me suis bien marrer  ::):  Je ne regrette pas  ::):

----------


## Civodul4

Moyen, de l'humour au dbut,  la fin un passage  vide au milieu mais surtout une histoire assez plate et un film bien trop court !

Bacl pour moi ! ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

Des gags drles (je riais sur mon sige de cinma), mais pas d'histoire...
Franchement moins bien que les deux premiers.

Le dbut trop long : plein de gags qui ne servent  rien, notamment Shrek et Fiona dguiss en courtisans de l'poque du Roi Soleil alors que ce n'est pas du tout la mode de Fort Fort Lointain !

Pas d'histoire... Il y a trois thmes : "Arthur", "Les Princesses" et "Les Bbs", mais aucun n'est suffisamment dvelopp.
Arthur : belle occasion pour un "roman initiatique" ou je ne me rappelle plus le nom de ce thme archi-classique. Un jeune ado mal embouch,  qui on peut apprendre des tas de trucs au long du film pour en faire un adulte... Et bien non, il ne se passe rien, vaguement une petite morale "il faut croire en vous" qui ne colle pas du tout  la situation d'Artie au moment o il la rpte devant tout le monde !
Les princesses : intressant, mais manque de profondeur. Elles n'ont pas de personnalit et se rvlent mme franchement insupportables. Il y aurait eu l l'occasion de faire quelques gags supplmentaires ou mieux prsents, toujours dans la ligne "dtournement de conte de fes".
Les bbs :  part la petite angoisse de Shrek, somme toutes assez vite surmonte dans ce film o tout va  300  l'heure, on ne voit rien... Snif... Mme pas une Fiona enceinte (allez, le corsage semblait tre un peu plus rebondi, mais c'est tout). Je pense - je suis sre - que les bbs seront de retour dans Shrek 4, mais l'angoisse pr-natale du futur Papa a t remarquablement bcle.

Des absurdits :
- la Reine qui dfonce les murs  coups de boule... nan mais franchement !
- les mchants sont trop volages (le dernier qui parle a raison) pour tre pris au srieux, et les discours de morale trop dbilisants
- la mort du Roi est pouvantable ; allez, un peu d'motion n'aurait pas pu faire de mal, tait-il oblig de faire toutes ces grimaces ?
- ... bon je pourrais en trouver d'autres mais a suffira !

Plein d'occasions en or pour un dtournement de conte de fe ou un dveloppement de l'histoire, malheureusement pas assez exploites : la High School, l'change de corps du chat et de l'ne, toutes celles que j'ai dj cites...


Bref : des tas de bonnes ides, mais  vouloir tout mettre dans un seul film on n'a pas le temps de les dvelopper et finalement on gche le tout. Et aussi quelques gags dbiles pour parachever cette pantalonnade mal ficele.
Si je dis a, c'est que je suis plutt fana des deux premiers et que ce troisime opus m'a due. Il reste tout  fait "regardable", mais n'est  mon avis pas du tout  la hauteur de ses prdcesseurs.

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un a compris comment Fiona appelait Rapunzel : quelque chose qui ressemblait  "Rponse", non ? Je n'ai pas russi  comprendre ce nom...

----------


## baroudi

Moi je le trouv emoyen ce 3eme volet de shrek , dommage  ::(:

----------


## Katyucha

Je me suis marr mais il m'a dcu

- Aucune thmatique aborde en profondeur : maternit/paternit, devenir un roy ...
- L'universit, j'ai bien aim mais Merlin, on aurait pu s'en passer. Il sert  rien. Arthur devient grand tout seul a coup de phrase philosophique... non ca passe pas. Un bon entrainement avec un dmontage de Lancelot aurait t plus marrant.
- Rapunzel qui a un nom dbile : rponse . C'est quoi ca? on croirait qu'une commission Toubon est passe par l!
- La Reine qui casse les murs... bof, c'tait senc tre la seule personne normale... donc voila
- Virez Merlin

Charmant est bien heureusement. Son jeu naturel est le seul qui tire son pingue du jeu.

Bref, ca se regarde, on rigole mais il ne reste pas grand chose, film phmre.
1H30, beaucoup trop court aussi.

----------


## baroudi

Ah bah l nous sommes d'accord  :;):

----------


## Bebel

C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas forcment excellent, bien que certains moments passent trs bien. Par contre la chose irrprochable c'est la BO.

----------


## parp1

Pour ce qui est de RAIPONCE et non rponse. C'est simplement la traduction francaise de Rapunzel. ( Voire les frere Grimm )



(D'ailleur dans le film "Les frere Grimm" une bonne partie de l'histoire se passe avec ce conte. La fille bloque en haut d'une tour sans issue avec pour seul moyen de monter des cheveux tres long.

----------


## Astartee

> Pour ce qui est de RAIPONCE et non rponse. C'est simplement la traduction francaise de Rapunzel. ( Voire les frere Grimm )


Je n'avais jamais vu cette traduction  :8O:  Pourtant les contes de fes, mythes et lgendes, c'est mon rayon !
C'est moche :'(

----------


## lper

Superbe graphisme, gags moyens, scnario trs lger...
En conclusion, 1h30 suffisent largement pour un film destin avant tout pour les enfants 6-12 ans...

----------


## parp1

> Je n'avais jamais vu cette traduction  Pourtant les contes de fes, mythes et lgendes, c'est mon rayon !
> C'est moche :'(


VA voir ici

Ou la!

En fait c'est la traduction du conte.

Comme  Tom Pouce = Daumesdick

Voila

----------


## Astartee

Nan mais je veux bien te croire  :;): 
Tout simplement, j'avais toujours connu Rapunzel sous ce nom, dans aucune des versions que j'ai pu lire son nom n'avait t traduit. Donc a m'a fait bizarre, surtout que "Raiponce" ressemblant  "Rponse" je trouve que a sonne de manire trs laide !

----------


## parp1

T'images en latin? 

Raiponce: Campanula rapunculus lol

----------


## loka

> Je ne sais pas si il y a un quatrime de prvu, mais j'ai trouv qu'il y avait beaucoup d'amorces pour une suite.
> 
> Tant qu'il feront des suites de qualits comme celle la, je serais prsent.
> .


Il y a bien un quatrime et mme un cinquime de prvu  :;): 
Il me semble que le 4m sera entirement en 3D avec lunettes.

(infos tirs du 20minutes, je vous dirais lequel ce soir si besoin quand je rentrerais ^^)

----------


## parp1

a ouais avec lunette 3D?tu connais la technique de stroscopie? lunette polarisante, Anaglyphe , effet pullfrish?

----------


## Astartee

A vrai dire il semblerait que ds le dpart une srie de 5 films tait prvue (info tire d'un article dans un magazine, je ne sais plus o, valant donc ce qu'elle vaut)

Je trouve toujours intressant de savoir si les sries sont "d'origine" ou tout simplement "opportunistes" (_"cool, a a march, profitons de l'effet de mode et faisons un numro 2 !"_) .
Les "opportunistes" donnent beaucoup plus rarement de bons films (ou livres ou BDs, tant qu'on y est) mme si de temps en temps elles y arrivent.

----------


## jmulans

vu hier soir

sypatique, mais sans plus
quelques gags droles, pas mal de pas droles (malgrs les debiles qui rigolent dans la salle  ::aie::  )
au final on ne s'ennuie pas vraiment, mais a n'a rien de transcendant  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vu aussi hier soir.

Je me suis bien marr franchement (sauf quand ma nana  perdu sa lentille en plein film mais heureusement a s'est arrang). C'est pas compliqu et c'est relaxant. Bref exactement ce qu'ils m'avaient promis dans la bande-annonce !

J'ai juste une question (j'y connais rien en conte):
C'est qui le mec dguis en nana dans la bande des princesses ?

----------


## jmulans

--> je pense que c'est une des soeurs de cendrillon

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

-->Merci

----------


## parp1

-->Mais elle n'est pas devenu gentille a partir du 2, car elle t taverniere, et son autre soeurs l'est a sa place maintenant?? ou j'ai rat un truc?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

--> Je sais pas mais on est oblig de chuchoter comme a ?

----------


## Astartee

Barf, on n'est pas obligs de chuchoter, c'est pas comme si c'tait vraiment du "spoil", a ne dit rien de l'histoire  :;): 

Dans Shrek 2, on connat Doris sous le nom de l'_"affreuse belle-soeur"_, et en effet elle est tavernire  la Pomme Empoisonne mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elle est mchante... En tous cas elle ne _fait_ rien de mchant, c'est sr.
Dans Shrek 3 on la retrouve avec les princesses amies de Fiona, donc du ct des "gentils". Bon ben je ne sais pas comment elles ont pu se connatre, mais admettons. Maintenant quand on demande l'_"affreuse belle-soeur"_  la taverne on en trouve une autre. Et le discours de Charmant laisse entendre qu'il s'agit des deux _"affreuses belles soeurs"_ de Cendrillon, ce qui jusque l n'tait pas forcment vident car des contes de fes avec belle(s)-soeur(s) jalouse(s) il y en a d'autres !

Voil voil  ::P:

----------


## jmulans

merci Astartee pour cette claircissements  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Oui merci bien !  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bwoarf, je l'ai vu y qques temps dj maintenant et c'est vrai que c'est rien de trancendant, juste quelques passages bien fendard mais c'est tout. Disons que comme Astartee  dit, y auraient un peu exploiter certaines ides pour en laisser tomber d'autres. La fin est trop courte aussi je trouve  ::?: 

Sinon moi, ce qui me fait le plus marrer c'est : les bbs nes avec les ailes de dragon, ultime  ::D:

----------


## Astartee

> Sinon moi, ce qui me fait le plus marrer c'est : [...]


Oui mais ils taient dj dans le 2...
Si, si ! au milieu du gnrique  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Oui mais ils taient dj dans le 2...
> Si, si ! au milieu du gnrique


Mince alors je les avait zapps, enfin faut dire a fait longtemps et je m'en souviens plus  ::(:

----------


## parp1

Le moment ou j'ai exploser de rire....

c'est quand : Un enfant de shrek et fiona largue un pet, et juste au meme moment un ane-dragonnet rote et ca allume un chaudron.

----------


## Yorglaa

Salut !
je suis fan des 2 premiers... et celui-ci tait sympa aussi ...
mais juste sympa !

quelques bon gags, mais vraiment une impression de bcl... pas pour la qualit de ce qui a t fait (excellente, comme d'habitude), mais certaine bonnes ides du scnario auraient mrit d'tre un peu plus creuses et exploites...

et une grosse dception est qu'il n'y a absolument aucun rebondissements... toute l'histoire est absolument linaire... et a c'est dommage !

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Ben moi en ce qui concerne ce films, j'ai t bien deu (peut tre que j'en attendais trop). 

Le film est quand meme agrable a regarder mais autant je pourrais revoir le 1 et surtout le 2 plusieurs fois, autant pour le 3 c'est pas possible. Une somme de petites choses (qui ne sont pas si petites en fait) m'ont gen. Premirement certaines scnes du 3 reprenaient un par un les memes plans que dans le 1. Le schma gnral des shrek tourne en boucle sans cesse (shrek et fiona sont dans la merde, mais ils arrivent toujours a s'en sortir grace a l'aide d'un intervenant exterieur et toujours le coup de main des 3 petits cochons, du loup et du biscuit). 

De plus, certaines vannes ou gags n'taient franchement pas drole. L'ane est beaucoup moins marrant qu'avant et ca aurait pu etre bien d'ajouter juste un nouveau personnage parmi les personnages principaux qui soit un minimum attachant. Quelques bonnes scnes nanmoins (notamment quand le roi crapaud ternise son agonie, il doit clamser 3 fois). 

Bref, un bon film mais qui est loin d'etre aussi bien que les 2 precedents.

----------


## afrodje

Perso j'ai bien aim  ::mouarf:: 

C'est  mourir de rire du dbut  la fin. (enfin ce n'est que mon avis  ::lol:: )

----------

